# My O Scale Trains



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

I *DO* have some O scale Lionel trains. 









1. Lionel 226E with whistle tender and assorted freight cars
2. Lionel 2023 with magnetraction and passenger cars

I will pull out my Lionel accessories for a photo shoot soon. I need to clean off the dust that collected from my old shelf. Now I have them behind glass to cut down on the dust.
-Art


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice Art, it is to bad they didn't make a B unit for the 2023's.
How many passenger cars do you have to go with it?

Clean it up and take a shot of the whole train.
What else are you pulling behind the 226e? 
That looks in nice shape.:thumbsup:


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

big ed said:


> Nice Art, it is to bad they didn't make a B unit for the 2023's.
> How many passenger cars do you have to go with it?
> 
> Clean it up and take a shot of the whole train.
> ...


Big Ed,
The UP passenger train came as a set. My grandfather bought it for my dad when he was a kid. It yellow color scheme was only produced in 1950 (I think). It has 3 cars and they are nicely lighted with silhouettes of the passengers inside.

The 226e has a box car, shell oil tanker, open coal hopper and a caboose. When I was a kid I thought I bent the thing on top....I realize now that it is supposed to look like that.

My grandfather kept them in great shape. I have all the original boxes for the trains as well as all the accessories. Pix of accessories coming soon. Pix of my grandfather's Lionel Standard gauge #38 0-4-0 with #18 and #19 passenger cars also on the way. It was purchased somewhere around 1918-1924.
-Art


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

Big Ed,
Here is the back half of the 2 trains.
BTW, my 2023 has a B unit. It is unpowered but it holds the horn mechanism.








-Art


----------



## Badwolf & Arizona RR (Jun 17, 2011)

That's some nice gear - really well kept.

- Paul in AZ


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

Badwolf & Arizona RR said:


> That's some nice gear - really well kept.
> 
> - Paul in AZ


Wait till you see all the Lionel accessories....all in pristine condition. I have a barrel loaded, bascule bridge, magnetic crane, coal elevator, water tower rotary beacon, yard lights, several semaphores, crossing gates and 7 cigar boxes full of hand painted lead figurines. Some of the accessories need to be rewired as the insulation is deteriorated but my grandfather took extreme care with the trains.
-Art


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

*Lionel Accessories*

Here are my Lionel accessories.
-Art


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Artieiii said:


> The UP passenger train came as a set. My grandfather bought it for my dad when he was a kid.


PRICELESS! That's some great family legacy we're looking at!

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Some of the accessories look new.:thumbsup:

You going to keep all them? Drool Drool 

Can you show the people? 
Would you want to sell anything?


----------



## Badwolf & Arizona RR (Jun 17, 2011)

WOW!

Those accessories are top notch. Really Really Nice.

Great job on the preservation.

- Paul in AZ


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

My grandfather kept everything in it's original box with instructions. Some of the boxes are a bit worn from many years of packing and unpacking. Most of the accessories and the o scale trains are really in pristine condition. Now I keep the boxes in a nice dry place in the attic. Some of the accessories need to have their wiring redone as the 60 year old insulation is completely deteriorated. That is on my to-do list. The water tower suffered the common plastic deterioration that happens to all of them....will need to get a replacement for it someday. Evereything except the water tower worked before it was placed back in the boxes when I was a kid. The paint is immaculate on just about everything. My grandfather even saved the box from the standard scale train but after 80+ years it is falling into pieces....I kept the remnants for posterity. The yellow passenger train came as a set. I have all the individual boxes for each car as well as the big box for the kit. I think I remember seeing a price sticker on it somewhere...forget the price paid.
-Art


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Shell tanker number?


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

big ed said:


> Shell tanker number?


Shell Tanker #2955 Big Ed.
I also found the box for the yellow up passenger train price from factory was $55 in 1950.
-Art


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Artieiii said:


> Shell Tanker #2955 Big Ed.
> I also found the box for the yellow up passenger train price from factory was $55 in 1950.
> -Art



Wow, take good care of that tanker. :thumbsup::thumbsup:
(I am a tanker kind of guy)

It is Prewar 1940- 1942 Shell decal, good shape $225 x shape $498
if it had a Sunoco decal, good/ $340 x / $690
That is all metal?
It looks in good shape does it have decals on both side?


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

Big ed,
it looks just like this one on ebay but mine has no paint scratches. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/LIONEL-PRE-WAR-..._RR_Trains&hash=item43a7cdfae1#ht_1706wt_1512
Haha for $349 it *SHOULD* have free shipping
If I get a chance I will post a picture of the condition of the original boxes. The freight train also came as a package deal because I have the big box that it shipped in. The caboose and box car are plastic but the oil tanker and coal hopper are all metal. The coal hopper has doors on the bottom that open to empty coal into the coal elevator.
-Art


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Artieiii said:


> Big ed,
> it looks just like this one on ebay but mine has no paint scratches.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/LIONEL-PRE-WAR-2955-SEMI-SCALE-SHELL-TANK-CAR-ORIGINAL-/290578103009?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item43a7cdfae1#ht_1706wt_1512
> Haha for $349 it *SHOULD* have free shipping
> ...


What is the number on the coal car?
What you have is a Set? With the Master box too? 

We should have TJ move #12 to now to your other thread as this is for your Standard gauge.

TJ when you get a chance please move to his O gauge thread.
What would you do without me?:laugh:


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

big ed said:


> What is the number on the coal car?
> What you have is a Set? With the Master box too?
> 
> We should have TJ move #12 to now to your other thread as this is for your Standard gauge.
> ...


Yes I have the set for the prewar 226e with the master box and the set for the Yellow UP #2023 passenger train with master box...back to the attic for more pictures of the boxes....it's hot up there!
-Art


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

Passenger train set with master box. Note that my grandfather saved the original Lionel logo paper that wraps around the A and B units. Also notice the factory price on the side of the master box $55 in 1950.:thumbsup::thumbsup:








Prewar #226e freight train boxes with master box:








-Art


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

Big ed Coal car is #2956
-Art


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

big ed said:


> Wow, take good care of that tanker. :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> (I am a tanker kind of guy)
> 
> It is Prewar 1940- 1942 Shell decal, good shape $225 x shape $498
> ...


Big Ed,
hell yeah it's in good shape! and yes it looks the same on each side. No shell "logo" just the shell name on both sides. All metal indeed. It probably weighs about a pound for just that 1 car. I should clean the dust off. That accumulated on the old shelf before I made one with glass doors.
-Art


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Artieiii said:


> Passenger train set with master box. Note that my grandfather saved the original Lionel logo paper that wraps around the A and B units. Also notice the factory price on the side of the master box $55 in 1950.:thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have the 1950 version of the 2023 ,nice and the boxes look in great shape too.

You have the 1950 version nice and the boxes look in great shape.

What is the set number on the prewar set 261w?
That box doesn't look in too bad of shape. The individual boxes for the cars look new! You could probably get more for those boxes then the cars!:laugh:

The coal car is up to $400 in worth.
After TJ moves these post some good pictures of just each car if you could. Clean them up a little but be extra careful around any lettering.

A very nice collection,:thumbsup: too bad you couldn't run them.

I would bet that you could fetch over $2500 for the prewar set with the boxes possibly more.
If the right bidder comes along.


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

Big ed,
I was thinking about having an o scale on the outer loop of my train shelf and an inner loop of HO but since I want to do DCC I can do more with 2 loops of HO scale. I am happy to keep them well protected. Besides if my beloved o scale trains ever fell off the shelf I would be heart broken. The Freight train set says 291w.
-Art


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Artieiii said:


> Big ed,
> I was thinking about having an o scale on the outer loop of my train shelf and an inner loop of HO but since I want to do DCC I can do more with 2 loops of HO scale. I am happy to keep them well protected. Besides if my beloved o scale trains ever fell off the shelf I would be heart broken. The Freight train set says 291w.
> -Art



All I can find for that number is the Red Comet set made in 1936 I can't find the freight set in that number? 

This is a newer age Red Comet made after the original,


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

Master box sold for $310 at liveautctions
http://www.liveauctioneers.com/item/639608
-Art
Hmm I have to look at the box again it was a bit difficult to read...from my search a 291w is the red comet set like you posted.


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

*My lionel o scale trains*

Correction #261w is the freight train set with the 226e. Even better....Live auctions sold just the master box for $520
http://www.liveauctioneers.com/item/977258
-Art


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Those boxes are beautiful. DON"T USE THEM. Visit a sports card shop and use the 500 and 660 boxes at 60 cents a box.

Art you have some terrific pieces, put them aside and buy something affordable and learn a little. I suggest one step at a time.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Remnants, interests me. If you need to piece a puzzle together , how about some Mod Podge. You can piece it together on a poster board or foam core. The old graphics are great. perhaps you could frame it. I do the technique with buildings cut squares fron one picture and build it up one square a t a time. Just an idea.


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

T-Man said:


> Remnants, interests me. If you need to piece a puzzle together , how about some Mod Podge. You can piece it together on a poster board or foam core. The old graphics are great. perhaps you could frame it. I do the technique with buildings cut squares fron one picture and build it up one square a t a time. Just an idea.


Hmmm never thought of that t-man ....good idea:thumbsup:. I don't think I would hang the original as the light would cause more deterioration. I can take pictures and photoshop the remnants together and hang in my man den/train room. I may make some more enclosed shelves to display the lionel boxes behind glass. The standard gauge box does not have much in the way of visible graphics left....will have to look at it again. Thanks for the idea. It's funny how I protect the trains behind glass but the boxes which are way more valuable I keep hidden in the attic......doh!
-Art


----------



## inxy (Dec 10, 2010)

Unbelievable !


----------

